# Beauty and the Beast



## Muttkip

Takoda is the purdy lil Mountain Cur mix that has crazy muscles, while she's a beauty she's about as a dumb as a box of rocks and Beau is the Beast, cause well one of his nicknames is Beast Beagle due to his larger then life I'm better then you attitude and his insane body condition (Though he looks quite fat in these pictures!)


----------



## Cliffdog

Beau is one good looking dog. Takoda too.  Love her face in the last photo lol.


----------



## Noodlesmadison

Muttkip said:


> Takoda is the purdy lil Mountain Cur mix that has crazy muscles, while she's a beauty she's about as a dumb as a box of rocks and Beau is the Beast, cause well one of his nicknames is Beast Beagle due to his larger then life I'm better then you attitude and his insane body condition (Though he looks quite fat in these pictures!)


He doesn't look fat at all. In fact, I can see his ribs. Not in a good way


----------



## Muttkip

Noodlesmadison said:


> He doesn't look fat at all. In fact, I can see his ribs. Not in a good way


LMAO!!

Goes to show you don't know what a healthy dog looks like then, you're supposed to see the last 3 ribs on a dog with nice tuck, which he has and he quite the muscular dog as well, now please point out where you think he showing ribs and not in a good way?


----------



## hmbutler

Muttkip said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> Goes to show you don't know what a healthy dog looks like then, you're supposed to see the last 3 ribs on a dog with nice tuck, which he has and he quite the muscular dog as well, now please point out where you think he showing ribs and not in a good way?


My guess is she means this photo, which from the angle Beau is standing, it looks like lots of bones poking out.



Muttkip said:


>


But from other photo's from different angles, it's clear he isn't super skinny


----------



## Muttkip

hmbutler said:


> My guess is she means this photo, which from the angle Beau is standing, it looks like lots of bones poking out.
> 
> But from other photo's from different angles, it's clear he isn't super skinny


He's DEF not skinny, he's perfect. I don't see how this is a super skinny dog.


----------



## Caty M

I don't think he's too thin at all. I think people now have a hard time seeing what a normal body condition is on a dog since something like 80% are overweight- could be wrong about that statistic. People tell me my dog is skin and bones all the time (she's a sighthound) and she's a heck of a lot skinnier than the beagle... he looks fine.

Being lighter (not to the point of emaciation) is much easier on the joints of a dog and prevents things like certain cancers and diabetes..


----------



## Herzo

They both look good to me. Nice looking dogs. I have a basset hound and a basset hound red bone mix so I like me some hounds.


----------



## malluver1005

Beau is in perfect condition. As lean as can be...


----------



## Noodlesmadison

hmbutler said:


> My guess is she means this photo, which from the angle Beau is standing, it looks like lots of bones poking out.
> 
> 
> 
> But from other photo's from different angles, it's clear he isn't super skinny


Yes, that's the pic. I still wish to see these dogs running and playing


----------



## Noodlesmadison

Muttkip said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> Goes to show you don't know what a healthy dog looks like then, you're supposed to see the last 3 ribs on a dog with nice tuck, which he has and he quite the muscular dog as well, now please point out where you think he showing ribs and not in a good way?


I do know what a healthy dog looks like. "you're supposed to see the last 3 ribs on a dog with nice tuck" This is not true for every breed. No need to get defensive, nobody is attacking you. op2:


----------



## NZ Raw

Both your dogs look great a credit to you.


----------



## Muttkip

Noodlesmadison said:


> Yes, that's the pic. I still wish to see these dogs running and playing


They do get to run and play on a 50 foot long line up in my pasture, but they'll never know what life off a leash or outside of a fence is. Simply because around where I live loose dogs get shot, and I'm not risking my dogs' lives because people think that they need to be off leash, sorry.

BTW the reason you probably think he's too skinny is because most beagles you see weigh about 20-30 pounds over weight. Unlike my dog


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Dogs get SHOT just for being loose? My goodness...what is wrong with people where you live? Nobody has the decency to try and help the poor things rather than maim or kill them? That's incredibly effed up. Glad I don't live near a bunch of sick, cruel, waste of space, sorry excuses like that. Geez. That's really disgusting.


----------



## cprcheetah

My guess is it is this picture that has them concerned, you can more than see the ribs but it could be just the angle....if not that does look worrisome.....but I agree it's nice to NOT see a super FAT beagle.


Muttkip said:


>


----------



## SerenityFL

Yah, that blows my mind. They see a dog loose, stray or otherwise and their first response is to shoot it? Why not try to see if it has tags and belongs to someone and then, here's a novel concept, CALL the number on the tag! Or, if it's a stray, why not try to get it taken care of or find it a home. WTF is wrong with people? 

If the dog was attacking or threatening....well, I don't like it but understand it but just because it's loose? That's about the stupidest, backwards thinking I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

SerenityFL said:


> Yah, that blows my mind. They see a dog loose, stray or otherwise and their first response is to shoot it? Why not try to see if it has tags and belongs to someone and then, here's a novel concept, CALL the number on the tag! Or, if it's a stray, why not try to get it taken care of or find it a home. WTF is wrong with people?
> 
> If the dog was attacking or threatening....well, I don't like it but understand it but just because it's loose? That's about the stupidest, backwards thinking I've seen in a long time.


Or a chip or tattoo! There are SOOO many dogs who get loose even for months in a row....and who DO have a home!:frown:
I know just today there was a Sheltie who was luckily found kinda local to me....thank GOD someone saw him who was a pet lover, as he slowly gained his trust, rescued him and then found his distraught family......but if he hadnt who knows how long this poor Sheltie would have been missing!! :frown: (I know personally of a **** Hound who was lost for 6 months....someone 300 miles from his home found him emaciated not looking loved, and scared to death, they took him to the vet and under the dirt, grime and gunk they found a tattooed which lead to him being reunited with his owners!!!)


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Gosh, could you imagine if David (Tobi) just SHOT Waggles instead of taking him in, nursing him back to health and ultimately trying to find him a great new home? That sweet little pup would have never had a chance at a good life; a life that every dog deserves. I mean, any decent person would do their best to help the dog, but to kill it simply because it's come across some tough luck? SERIOUSLY? Wow. This world is full of cruel, cold-hearted, selfish a**holes who don't give a damn about anything but themselves, huh? There's a warm place in hell for people like that!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Gosh, could you imagine if David (Tobi) just SHOT Waggles instead of taking him in, nursing him back to health and ultimately trying to find him a great new home? That sweet little pup would have never had a chance at a good life; a life that every dog deserves. I mean, any decent person would do their best to help the dog, but to kill it simply because it's come across some tough luck? SERIOUSLY? Wow. This world is full of cruel, cold-hearted, selfish a**holes who don't give a damn about anything but themselves, huh? There's a warm place in hell for people like that!


OHHHH....that made me SOOO sad just thinking about it!!:sad:

Waggles is SOOO adorable!! But I guess to some people a skinny stray means that they deserve to be shot and "put out of their misery"!!:sad:


----------



## SerenityFL

Scarlett_O' said:


> (I know personally of a **** Hound who was lost for 6 months....someone 300 miles from his home found him *emancipated* not looking loved, and scared to death, they took him to the vet and under the dirt, grime and gunk they found a tattooed which lead to him being reunited with his owners!!!)


Emancipated? Well, I guess if he was running around out there, a dog in the world, he was "emancipated". 

Heeheehee....think you meant emaciated.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

SerenityFL said:


> Emancipated? Well, I guess if he was running around out there, a dog in the world, he was "emancipated".
> 
> Heeheehee....think you meant emaciated.


HAHAHAHAHA.....see and I even looked that one up....but I forgot to copy and paste the RIGHT word in!:tongue:


----------



## SerenityFL

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Gosh, could you imagine if David (Tobi) just SHOT Waggles instead of taking him in, nursing him back to health and ultimately trying to find him a great new home? That sweet little pup would have never had a chance at a good life; a life that every dog deserves. I mean, any decent person would do their best to help the dog, but to kill it simply because it's come across some tough luck? SERIOUSLY? Wow. This world is full of cruel, cold-hearted, selfish a**holes who don't give a damn about anything but themselves, huh? There's a warm place in hell for people like that!


The hoodlums I have now were loose and running around. I've said it a thousand times, they were thrown out of a car in to traffic like they were garbage. Most people did NOT stop for these puppies...one was hit and killed. (There were three when they were tossed.) I can't even imagine someone just shooting them because they were loose. I wouldn't have my two hoodlums now! 

And yes, even though I knew damn good and well they wouldn't be, I did take them to the vet to be scanned for a microchip. Shocking, they weren't. Can't even imagine someone mowing these two down just because they were loose. I ask again, WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## luvMyBRT

Call me crazy, but when i see a loose dog (even one that is obviously a stray) my first thought is NOT to shoot it! I mean who in their right mind would do that? My first thought is I wonder if the dog will come to me so I can help it.

Wow....you mean that there are people out there that just shoot random dogs??? I wouldn't want to live in your neighborhood! :shocked:


----------



## Muttkip

I live in the country and when I say the country I mean THE country where there is NO AC or leash laws and if a dog comes onto someone's property and even gets into their trash, whether the dog is owned or a stray the property owner has the right to shoot the dog. Does this clue you guys into why my dogs are NEVER off leash yet? Where I live, dogs are seen as property or working animals....they're not really pets out here sadly


----------



## Caty M

Why would people shoot a dog? Even if it's sick or homeless looking, it could always be fed up and adopted out, or brought to a no-kill shelter.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Muttkip said:


> I live in the country and when I say the country I mean THE country where there is NO AC or leash laws and if a dog comes onto someone's property and even gets into their trash, whether the dog is owned or a stray the property owner has the right to shoot the dog. Does this clue you guys into why my dogs are NEVER off leash yet? Where I live, dogs are seen as property or working animals....they're not really pets out here sadly


Ehh, BS...Ive lived ALL OVER this country.(Think 23 states, seen 48 and been in MANY of those states where we had HOURS to drive to even come to a grocery store!) Only TOTALLY twisted people shoot dogs for NO reason and dont even bother to try and help.


----------



## cprcheetah

Muttkip said:


> I live in the country and when I say the country I mean THE country where there is NO AC or leash laws and if a dog comes onto someone's property and even gets into their trash, whether the dog is owned or a stray the property owner has the right to shoot the dog. Does this clue you guys into why my dogs are NEVER off leash yet? Where I live, dogs are seen as property or working animals....they're not really pets out here sadly


If I had neighbors like that personally I would move somewhere my dogs could be dogs, and enjoy some freedom to run around like dogs. I wouldn't live somewhere they shoot dogs just for the heck of that. I highly doubt it is written in the law that if a dog is loose, stray etc you have the right to shoot it.


----------



## SerenityFL

I'm sorry but I have a hard time believing that people would shoot a dog like this just because she was loose, (a stray, actually):








If someone can do that without a second thought, that person needs to be removed from the gene pool.


----------



## stajbs

Wow, we live in the country too. I have siberians so off leash is a different issue for us, I simply don't trust them fully, and have only had 1 out of 7 have a totally reliable recall. I've had two who managed to get loose twice. Since our property is triangle shaped and bordered by rural roads on each side, I also worry about safety due to traffic. However, across the road on the one side is a farm with pastured beef cattle, on the other side, near the base of the mountain was a godawful huge scale egg laying production farm. That lousy farmer hated all of us neighbors with a passion. We just put him out of business this year after 18+ years of fly hell. When Silva got out we chased her down off the mountain but she was having a blast, and she circled back in the direction she came and was right behind the chicken farm. A siberians delight to be truthful. Even that awful farmer called us to say your dog is over here, come and get it or I'll have to shoot it before it eats the chickens. Well we didn't know they called till we got back and saw the answering machine, but even that a**hole called us. 

Ultimately, if any of my neighbors would shoot a dog, or my dog without good reason, they would be seeing me out on my property a whole lot exercising my rights in my state to carry a weapon, not only on my property but elsewhere, since I have a permit to carry. My goal being, they would be fully aware of what was possible if they chose to mess with what is mine. It is truly sad your neighbors have this mindset. What a shame.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

I would move too. I have lived out in the middle of nowhere too and we never had neighbors who shot dogs. I live where there is a huge risk of cars, deer, moose, elk, bears, raccoons, etc. All kinds of things that can kill a dog. No leash lives here. 

Have you thought of finding a park you can take them to even just a couple of times a month? I tell you what, the park REALLY wears my boys out. It is TOTALLY worth it if you can find one with responsible owners who bring their dogs there. Takoda looks like she would LOVE to play with other dogs. She looks like the type who likes to play rough. My boys like to sniff (Dude) and chase but not be chased (Buck). Living in the country it can be hard to find something like that. I do understand that. Been there, done that, but it might be easier to find a neighbor somewhat close by that you have a mutual liking for who has a large fenced in area and other dogs for Beau and Takoda to play with. Totally worth it. It is completely different for them to socialize with other dogs vs just each other. It's a blast to watch too.


----------



## CorgiPaws

this whole thread is a joke.

And as long as there are responses and people willing to argue, it won't end.


----------

